# Futur antérieur conjectural, de probabilité



## duchevreuil

Bonsoir,

Dans un livre de mémoires que je suis actuellement en train de lire, l'auteur décrit ses premières impressions de son nouveau lieu de travail :

"_Nombre de cuisiniers, d'hôteliers et de journalistes, venus en visite ici, *auront* *saisi* l'atmosphère de cette époque. Ce n'est pas forcément ce que l'on imagine. De vieux locaux sentant la poussière. Des dames sans âge, qui classent des rapports, du courrier de lecteurs et notent chaque information sur de petites fiches en carton_".

_Auront saisi_ : c'est un futur antérieur. C'est clair. L'auteur décrit l'impression que les autres se feront, dans le futur, de son lieu de travail. Ce que je voudrais savoir, c'est ce qui se passerait si l'on remplaçait ce futur antérieur par un futur simple : _saisiront_. Serait-ce totalement erroné ?

Merci 

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## Vicomte123

Bonsoir,

Je ne crois pas que ce soit erroné. Par contre, je remplacerais "venus en visite ici" par "qui viendront en visite ici". Sinon, on a un saut passé-futur un peu surprenant.

Voyons ce qu'en pensent nos distingués compagnons!


----------



## janpol

je ne pense pas que ce futur antérieur joue le rôle qu'on donne habituellement à ce temps (antériorité par rapport au futur = le soir, je relirai les notes que j'aurai prises pendant la journée)
ici, il prend le sens de "les cuisiniers, les .............. qui ont visité cet endroit ont dû saisir/ont probablement/sans doute/immanquablement saisi..."
Autre exemple : j'attends un ami avec qui j'ai rendez-vous, il n'arrive pas et je pense "une fois de plus, il aura oublié notre rendez-vous".


----------



## itka

Je le comprends comme toi Janpol : une sorte d'hypothèse fortement probable et non un futur antérieur, antérieur à quoi, d'ailleurs ?
Vous aurez compris que le futur antérieur a plusieurs emplois possibles...


----------



## nicduf

Bonjour,

Tout à fait d'accord avec Itka et Janpol.
Si l'on remplace dans la phrase en question le futur  antérieur par un passé-composé, et que l'on compare les deux phrases, la notion de probabilité apportée par le futur antérieur me semble encore plus évidente.


----------



## Anna-chonger

Salut à tous,
j'ai lu que le futur antérieur peut exprimer une hypothèse, une supposition d'une action du passé, ex. :





> _Il n'est pas encore venu; il *aura oublié* notre rendez-vous._


Pourtant, le conditionnel passé peut avoir le même effet n'est-ce pas ? ex. : 


> _Il n'est pas encore venu; il *aurait oublié* notre rendez-vous._


Alors il y a une différence entre les deux ?
Merci d'avance de votre opinion !


----------



## quinoa

Avec le futur, la probabilité est plus forte dans l'esprit de l'énonciateur.
Cependant "Il aurait oublié que cela ne m'étonnerait pas" ou alors "Aurait-il oublié notre rendez-vous?" Je ne dirais pas de façon neutre "il aurait oublié ..." ou alors en rajoutant l'intonation interrogative.
C'est d'ailleurs en voyant votre exemple que je m'en rends compte. Si on imagine "il se serait perdu", même chose :
-"Il se serait perdu?"
-"Se serait-il perdu?"
-"Il se serait perdu que cela ne m'étonnerait pas car je sais qu'il est distrait ou que le chemin est compliqué à trouver"
Le conditionnel semble ne pas s'accommoder d'une assertion simple, il véhicule trop d'incertitude ou trop d'hypothétique.


----------



## ApprendreComprendre

J'ai lu une explication comme suivant:



> *Expression d'une hypothèse *
> 
> Une valeur propre au conditionnel, mais aussi au futur antérieur. Dans le premier cas on a affaire à une hypothèse fréquemment employée par les journalistes pour bien montrer qu'ils ne reprennent pas à leur compte le fait qu'ils citent (procédé de modalisation). Dans le second cas, il s'agit souvent de se rassurer en transformant une hypothèse en quasi-certitude :
> 
> « Le tueur se serait caché dans les bois environnants ; il aurait violé sa victime avant de l'égorger. » (conditionnel)
> « Jean-Pierre est en retard ; il aura sans doute été retardé par les embouteillages. » (futur antérieur)


----------



## Aranjuez

Bonsoir à tous! Il n' y a pas longtemps j'ai su, que le futur antérieur employé sans adverbe de temps a la valeur de passé composé, par example:
Il revient: il aura oublié quelque chose.
J'étais très fière de le savoir 
Mais aujourd'hui j'ai lu dans un autre fil, que c'est une forme archaïque, et presque personne ne parle comme ça Est-ce vrai? On n'utilise jamais le futur antérieur pour exprimer une supposition?
 P.S. J'ai lu cette règle dans un livre de 2002


----------



## Nanon

Bonsoir,

Dans l'exemple, le futur antérieur a une valeur de supposition.
Archaïque ? Non, pourquoi ? Je n'ai pas trouvé le fil où on disait ça, mais j'aurai sûrement mal cherché .


----------



## Thomas1

Bonjour,

On peut le trouver dans la litterature du XXI, donc il ne me semble pas qu'il soit archaïque. On le trouve dans la presse :
Un amour du cheval sous toutes ses facettes, qui aura fait que Virginie  s'est décidé à créer son centre équestre.
http://www.midilibre.com/articles/2...p-ont-fait-leurs-portes-ouvertes-1311303.php5

Si c’est chez madame  Bettencourt, comme affirmé par Claire T.,  cela a plusieurs  significations : 1- elle aura  dit la vérité sur au moins deux points : les carnets  et les 50 000  euros. Cela lui est plutôt favorable ;
La Sarkozie coule, les soutiers UMP s'affolent !

Il y en a plus, j'en suis sûr.



NB : _Le bon usage_, par Grevisse, ne le marque pas comme « archaïque ».

NB2 : le passé composé et le futur antérieur, « modal », ne sont pas équivalents.


EDIT : je viens de lire le post de Nanon, mais je vais laisser le mien pour des exemples.


----------



## janpol

Cet emploi du futur antérieur ne me semble pas obsolète.


----------



## mirifica

Bonjour,

Cet usage est tès littéraire. Dans la langue parlée, on dit plutôt : "il a dû oublier quelque chose." Ce n'est pas obsolète mais rarement utilisé.


----------



## Mauricet

Je suis responsable d'avoir qualifié un exemple (_Pour parler si bien, vous aurez eu un copain français_) de "tournure correcte mais archaïque", dans ce fil. Quelqu'un l'a ensuite qualifié plus justement de "trop soutenue pour le contexte".


----------



## janpol

Littéraire ? Sans doute, mais il m'arrive d'entendre cette tournure employée oralement au milieu de propos plutôt familiers. (« Il n'arrive pas. Il aura encore rencontré Pierre, Paul ou Jacques en cours de route »). Je me demande d'ailleurs si la personne qui s'exprime ainsi ne voit pas là un véritable futur. Elle se projette dans l'avenir : quand il arrivera, il invoquera cette rencontre pour expliquer son retard. Quelque chose qui ressemble à du style indirect libre, en somme...


----------



## LV4-26

C'est drôle (pas tant que ça, en fait, puisque j'ai lu le même fil qu'Aranjuez et y ai même participé), j'étais sur le point de commencer un fil similaire.

Une précision
Renseignement pris, un des noms donnés à cet usage est celui de _futur conjectural_

Personnellement, je ne crois pas avoir récemment entendu cette construction.
Je persiste à la trouver un peu littéraire ou datée. A moins qu'elle ne soit plus commune dans certaines régions de France que dans d'autres.

Cela n'aurait rien d'extraordinaire. Les Normands, par exemple, continuent bien à utiliser l'interrogation par inversion ("Viens tu ?") alors qu'un parisien croirait halluciner s'il l'entendait dans la conversation quotidienne.

Ce futur _conjectural_, outre le registre auquel il est censé appartenir, soulève aussi le problème de savoir dans quel environnement sémantique et/ou syntaxique il est ou n'est pas approprié.

Dans le fil cité qui a déclenché celui-ci, il y avait aussi les remarques suivantes



			
				Charlie Parker said:
			
		

> _Pour parler si bien, vous aurez eu un copain français._





			
				LV4-26 said:
			
		

> _Il devrait être arrivé depuis un bon moment. Il se sera égaré._
> 
> J'imagine assez bien ce bout de conversation... chez les Verdurin. Mais, même eux, je les vois plus difficilement dire "_vous aurez eu un ami français_".
> J'aurais beaucoup de mal à expliquer pourquoi.





			
				quinoa en réponse au précédent said:
			
		

> Je me demande si le problème ne vient pas de la 2ème personne.
> Ce que l'on peut émettre comme probabilité avec le verbe "devoir" n'est pas identique à ce que l'on peut exprimer avec le futur antérieur.



Certes, la même phrase ==>
_Vous aurez eu un ami français_
"passe" mieux à la troisième personne ==>
_Elle aura eu un ami français_

mais il me semble qu'elle continue à "déranger", beaucoup plus que ==>
_Il se sera égaré._

Notes additionnelles
- les linguistes disent que le futur conjectural exprime une hypothèse qui peut être vérifiée.
- pour les courageux ou ceux qui ont du temps, vous trouverez quelques pages web consacrées à cet usage en entrant tout simplement "futur conjectural" dans google.


----------



## janpol

LV4 26, tu parles des Normands qui pratiquent encore l'inversion du sujet et qui, selon Grevisse, ont été les derniers à utiliser oralement le passé simple et, c'est précisément en Normandie qu'il m'arrive  d'entendre le futur antérieur dont il est question ici.


----------



## itka

> c'est précisément en Normandie qu'il m'arrive  d'entendre le futur antérieur dont il est question ici.


 Il me semble que je l'entends et que je l'emploie aussi dans le sud-est. Peut-être les jeunes l'ont-ils mis au rancart... ?


----------



## quinoa

Dans mon entourage, dans le Sud-Ouest, Béarn et Landes, on l'entend et je le pratique.


----------



## Nanon

Comme j'ai grandi dans le Sud-Est et que j'ai de la famille en Basse-Normandie, pas étonnant que je ne sois pas surprise de cet emploi du futur antérieur .
Toutefois, quand je me suis amusée à créer un exemple ad hoc (_"j'aurai sûrement mal cherché"_) dans mon post n° 2, un petit scrupule m'aura (je persiste ) poussée à utiliser un adverbe. C'est redondant, mais on dirait que ça passe mieux dans un registre proche de la langue parlée (*).

(*) À défaut de pouvoir vous donner des exemples de vive voix, je fais dans la stylisation...


----------



## Nicomon

LV4-26 said:


> Une précision
> Renseignement pris, un des noms donnés à cet usage est celui de _futur conjectural_


  Bonjour, et merci pour l'info.


> Personnellement, je ne crois pas avoir récemment entendu cette construction.
> Je persiste à la trouver un peu littéraire ou datée. A moins qu'elle ne soit plus commune dans certaines régions de France que dans d'autres.


 C'est la même chose pour moi.  Cette construction n'est pas commune au Québec. 





> Cela n'aurait rien d'extraordinaire. Les Normands, par exemple, continuent bien à utiliser l'interrogation par inversion ("Viens tu ?").


 Ça je le dirais, par contre. Et aussi _venez-vous_? Ça doit me venir de nos ancêtres normands.  Mais je ne dis pas _vient-il / viennent-ils_?  

Note : Je ne maîtrise pas vraiment l'espagnol, mais je souligne en passant que le futur conjectural est plus fréquent dans cette langue. 

@ Nanon : en Acadie, ce serait :  _J'aurions (sûrement) mal cherché_.


----------



## Nanon

Mais il _faut_ s'ingérer, Aranjuez !  Et il faut oser ! 

Changer de point de vue et remettre en cause l'usage que l'on fait des mots, cela ne peut faire que du bien à tout le monde, que l'on soit de langue maternelle ou non. La preuve !

Alors un grand *merci* d'avoir posé la question ! 

PS - Et merci aussi à Nico pour l'acadien !


----------



## Lacuzon

Et bien je dois également faire partie des vieux car je l'entends et le pratique encore .


----------



## raskolniko

Bonjour chers membres,

J'aurais une question concernant un usage de l'auxiliaire avoir qui n'est guère 
plus employé de nos jours. Cela concerne un cours de linguistique, sur les changements
sémantiques, que je suis actuellement.

"Ils auront sûrement été kidnappés."
"Elle aura raté son train."

Est-ce que d'après vous, il s'agit bien d'un emploi particulier qui ne place pas l'action
dans le futur, mais simplement insiste sur une évaluation subjective, ou une supposition ?
Est-ce que vous-mêmes l'utiliser encore ?


----------



## Thomas1

Bonjour et bienvenu sur le forum !

Il s'agit du valeur modale du futur en général (pas seulement le futur antérieur avec le verbe auxiliaire 'avoir', ou est-ce que c'est seulement ça que vous intèresse ?). 
Futur conjectural ou de supposition (emploi rare à l’oral) : _On sonne, ce *sera* le facteur_. _Marie-Cécile n’est pas là, elle *sera* malade_. Le fait présent est ici considéré comme étant probable.
 Lire la suite sur : http://www.etudes-litteraires.com/indicatif-futur.php#ixzz1hCwvYWma
​
Il serait intéressant de voir les répenses des francophones d'autant coins de la francophonie que possible. Et vous, l'utilisez-vous en Suisse ?


----------



## raskolniko

Merci beaucoup pour le lien et surtout le terme technique. Décidément, maîtriser la grammaire de sa propre langue maternelle est encore plus dur que
celle des langues qu'on apprend 

Ici en Suisse, je ne l'ai jamais entendu à l'oral, et à l'écrit il est bien rare aussi.

Mais ce qui est intéressant c'est l'évolution sémantique - parallèle dans d'innombrables langues - de ces verbes dits auxiliaires. Depuis leur sens premier et concret
"l'homme *a* un bâton" vers celui purement grammatical "il *a* neigé hier", "je chanter*ai *demain" et troisièmement subjectif, c'est à dire l'attitude ou l'opinion du sujet
sur une action.


----------



## Maître Capello

Le futur antérieur à valeur de supposition ne me paraît pas si peu fréquent que ça, en France comme en Suisse. Il s'emploie même assez souvent dans des expressions telles que _tu l'auras remarqué, vous l'aurez compris_…

P.S.: Bienvenue sur les forums, raskolniko!


----------



## Gemmenita

Bonjour tout le monde,

Ce que je viens de lire sur l'un des emplois du futur antérieur (faire une supposition) m'a mis en doute par rappart à l'emploi du conditionnel présent (probabilité):

En voici un exemple:
Il n'est pas encore arrivé. Il _aura eu_ un problème!

N'est-ce pas que pour les faits probables on emploie "le conditionnel présent"?

Lequel des deux est employé, peut-être plus, par les Français, pour _faire une supposition sur un fait probable_? 

Merci infiniment d'avance


----------



## Logospreference-1

Bonjour Chaton.marchande.

(1)_ Il n'est pas encore arrivé : il aura eu un problème._ Le futur antérieur se justifie dans la mesure où la seule hypothèse que l'on veuille envisager est qu'il a eu un problème. 
(2)_ Il n'est pas encore arrivé : aurait-il / aurait-il eu un problème ? _Le conditionnel se justifie parce que l'hypothèse envisagée n'en est qu'une parmi d'autres, et qu'on ne donne soi-même aucun avis, contrairement à ce qu'on exprime en (1).


----------



## Gemmenita

Ah, je comprends..., c'est plus clair maintenant:
alors avec le futur antérieur, on a une supposition ayant plutôt tendance vers la certitude de complément d'objet en question (ici: un problème), par exemple si on dit:

Il n'est pas encore arrivé. Il aura eu _un accident_!

notre supposition est qu'il a certainement un accident et rien d'autres.

Mais avec le conditionnel, "un problème", "un accident",..., ne sont que "une probabilité parmi les autres".

C'est superbe! Merci infiniment Logospreference.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Le future antérieur (verbe "avoir" au futur + participe passé) peut servir à exprimer une hypothèse dans le passé.
"Il aura eu un problème" est exactement analogue à "selon moi il a eu un problème".
A comparer avec "Il aur*ait* eu un problème que çe ne me surprendrait pas".


----------



## Gemmenita

Ah, merci beaucoup Jean, mais que veut dire autrement: Il aur*ait* eu un problème que çe ne me surprendrait pas?
(Comme vous l'avez bien dit avec "Il aura eu un problème".)


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Le sens est le même :
Il aura eu un problème.
Il a sûrement eu un problème.
Il a dû avoir un problème.
Je pense qu'il a eu un problème.
Je ne serais pas étonné s'il avait eu un problème.
Il aurait eu un problème que ça ne m'étonnerait pas.

Toutes ces phrases expriment une probabilité.

Michel n'est pas encore rentré, il aura (probablement) rencontré un ami.
Michel n'est pas encore arrivé, son train aura (probablement) eu du retard.


----------



## Logospreference-1

(1) J'étais d'accord avec JeanDeSponde pour voir en _il aura eu un problème_ un synonyme de _selon moi il a eu un problème_, et j'y ajoute vos propositions _il a sûrement eu un problème, il a dû avoir un problème_ et _je pense qu'il a eu un problème_. 

(2) L'étonnement, dans toutes ces formulations que je viens de rappeler en (1), ce serait que le retard ait eu d'autres raisons, mais contrairement aux propositions non interrogatives avec le conditionnel, on n'a pas besoin de le préciser. C'est par l’ajout de _(que) ça ne m’étonnerait pas_ ou de _je ne serais pas étonné (si)_ que vos propositions au conditionnel rejoignent l'unique probabilité envisagée dans les formulations en (1). 

Mais il reste de toute façon une nuance de taille entre les deux groupes de formulations : dans le premier groupe on exclue que la personne qui n'est pas encore là ait décidé de son propre fait de ne pas venir. C'est ce que j'avais traduit en disant que le problème était la seule éventualité que l'on veuille envisager. Dans le deuxième groupe, sur cette question-là on dit simplement, implicitement, qu'on en serait étonné.


----------



## petitm

Bonjour à tous.

On explique sur ces deux phrases :

Elle _a oublié_ de fermer la fenêtre.
Elle _aura oublié_ de fermer la fenêtre.

Que la première phrase présente un fait, alors que la seconde exprime une supposition. Est-ce qu'on peut dire, au lieu de cette seconde phrase, «Elle _a peut-être oublié_ de fermer la fenêtre», pour faire la même supposition ?

Merci d'avance pour vos aides.


----------



## Chimel

petitm said:


> Est-ce qu'on peut dire, au lieu de cette seconde phrase, «Elle _a peut-être oublié_ de fermer la fenêtre», pour faire la même supposition ?


Plutôt: _Elle a sans doute/certainement oublié de fermer la fenêtre_.

Cet emploi du futur antérieur exprime une déduction logique, avec une idée de forte probabilité.


----------



## JClaudeK

> Voir aussi
> Le futur antérieur peut parfois prendre une valeur hypothétique portant sur le passé : "Pierre n'arrive pas... Il *aura encore manqué* son train."
> Cet emploi est assez peu fréquent, et plutôt littéraire.


----------



## plantin

> Cet emploi est assez peu fréquent, et plutôt littéraire.


Ah bon ? La valeur modale du futur antérieur me semble pourtant assez banale.


----------



## JClaudeK

_"peu fréquent, plutôt littéraire"_
Ce n'est pas moi qui l'affirme.
_Littéraire _est sans doute exagéré mais je serais d'accord pour dire "registre soutenu".


----------



## plantin

JClaudeK said:


> Ce n'est pas moi qui l'affirme.


Oui, j'ai bien vu. je ne te cite pas, remarque-le.


----------



## Maître Capello

Chimel said:


> Plutôt: _Elle a sans doute/certainement oublié de fermer la fenêtre_.




Quant au registre, je ne le trouve pas non plus particulièrement soutenu. (Vous l'*aurez compris* , je rejoins Plantin.) En tout cas, nous sommes d'accord pour dire qu'il n'est pas du tout réservé à la langue littéraire.


----------



## nicduf

Autour de moi je l'entends employé par des gens qui s'expriment de façon très courante Certains ne se sont surement jamais posé la question de savoir ce qu'il exprimait et ignorent le futur conjectural, tout ça pour dire qu'il n'a rien de littéraire et qu'il est encore couramment employé..


----------



## JClaudeK

nicduf said:


> .... est encore couramment employé


Certes, mais  tout dépend par qui.
Demandez à des lycéens (voire des étudiants) contemporains  s'ils ne trouvent pas que ça fait "recherché". 

edit:
Je suis prêt à parier ma chemise qu'ils emploieraient  "_Elle a sans doute/certainement oublié de fermer la fenêtre_." plutôt que "_Elle aura oublié de fermer la fenêtre_.", même à l'écrit !


----------



## plantin

JClaudeK said:


> Demandez à des lycéens (voire des étudiants) actuels s'ils ne trouvent pas que ça fait "recherché".


C'est quand même placer le curseur de la recherchitude (heu...) plutôt bas. Pour beaucoup de lycéens et d'étudiants, reconnaître là un futur antérieur est déjà un summum de sophistication...


----------



## JClaudeK

plantin said:


> C'est quand même placer le curseur de la recherchitude (heu...) plutôt bas.


Ah bon ? Le niveau de nos bacheliers et étudiants serait-il encore plus bas que ce qu'on entend et lit partout ? 
Où faut-il placer le curseur alors ?


----------



## plantin

Ils ne sont pas les principaux responsables; disons qu'ils ne peuvent pas savoir ce qu'on ne leur a jamais appris. Le futur antérieur, sans parler du conjectural, ce n'est pas très sexy, condition nécessaire aujourd'hui pour intéresser  autant les responsables de programmes que leur public. Et donc le futur antérieur va probablement subir le sort du subjonctif passé, preuve en est qu'ici même on lui cherche parfois des substituts.


			
				JClaudeK said:
			
		

> Où faut-il mettre le curseur alors ?


Un curseur ? Quel curseur ? Plus de curseur. Une cible mobile plutôt: l'élève choisit, et on adapte la correction à sa réponse. Si elle est à côté, on bouge la cible pour qu'elle soit dans le mille. C'est ça, "l'élève-au-centre-du-projet-éducatif".


----------



## Bezoard

Je suis de l'avis de JClaudeK, cet emploi n'est pas si courant que ça en dehors du registre soutenu et je ne suis même pas sûr qu'il soit toujours bien compris de tous.


----------



## JClaudeK

Bezoard said:


> je ne suis même pas sûr qu'il soit toujours bien compris de tous.


C'est bien mon avis, mais devant la levée de boucliers qu'a déclenché le _"registre soutenu", je n'ai pas osé le dire. _


----------



## nicduf

Je pense qu'il s'agit davantage d'une question de génération que d'une question de milieu.


----------



## Bezoard

Riegel, Pellat & Rioul distinguent bien deux choses, le futur simple de conjecture ou de supposition _(j'ai trouvé ce beau livre sur le bureau ; ce sera le cadeau d'une admiratrice)_ et le futur antérieur de supposition _(elle revient déjà ; elle aura manqué son train)_. Du premier, ils disent « Cet usage est cependant rare dans le discours oral courant » et du second « Le futur antérieur est plus courant, avec cette valeur, que le futur simple. » Même plus courant que le premier, ça reste quand même à mon avis assez rare dans le discours oral courant.
Il y a une certaine contradiction avec _Le Bon Usage_ qui note pour le futur simple que le tour relève de la langue familière (16e édition, §887, 3°).


----------

